# Game Time!!!!! AU vs OU



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 10, 2011)

Dang its finally here come on Cam kick the duck's butts


----------



## weagle (Jan 10, 2011)

Game Face On !

Weagle


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 10, 2011)

Aint the way I had this pictured.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 10, 2011)

Newton intercepted. Awful pass into double coverage.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 10, 2011)

and Oregon returns the favor.


----------



## Cadcom (Jan 10, 2011)

I think Oregon should draw a penalty for those ugly socks and shoes.


----------



## Cadcom (Jan 10, 2011)

and helmets.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 10, 2011)

Roll Ducks Roll!!!


----------



## ACguy (Jan 10, 2011)

Auburn's offensive play calling has been horrible.


----------



## gin house (Jan 10, 2011)

Cadcom said:


> I think Oregon should draw a penalty for those ugly socks and shoes.



 you dont have any room to talk, look at that junk on your shirt in your avitar


----------



## ACguy (Jan 10, 2011)

Auburns defense still sucks.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 10, 2011)

Auburn's defense is gassed I don't think they are going to hold up to this pace. They've had what 3 weeks to prepare and figure out how to sub to keep the d-line fresh


----------



## gin house (Jan 10, 2011)

its nice to see chip kelly has watched film on the o line of auburn,   i dont know that cam has seen that kind of pressure all year.  can oregon keep up all game?  we'll see.  go ducks!!!!!!!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 10, 2011)

ACguy said:


> Auburns defense still sucks.



 3-0 Homers!


----------



## Resica (Jan 10, 2011)

So much for the shutout.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 10, 2011)

gin house said:


> you dont have any room to talk, look at that junk on your shirt in your avitar



Personal foul!


----------



## gin house (Jan 10, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> Personal foul!



  dont be a homer muddyfoots  you know thats a nasty logo


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 10, 2011)

Auburn's defense can't stop these boys. Oregon is stopping themselves.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 10, 2011)

gin house said:


> dont be a homer muddyfoots  you know thats a nasty logo



Gonna be nasty on SC next year...

But, Touchdown Auburn$


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 10, 2011)

3-7 Homies...


----------



## jigman (Jan 10, 2011)

we ve got a football game    go sec


----------



## gin house (Jan 10, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> Gonna be nasty on SC next year...
> 
> But, Touchdown Auburn$



 we'll see, lattimore will wipe them off the jerseys when he runs over em next year  oh yeah, touchdown oregon....quack, quack  war drake!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 10, 2011)

Uh, oh...


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 10, 2011)

11-7 Hosiers...


----------



## Resica (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice 2 pointer!


----------



## gin house (Jan 10, 2011)

auburns got that fast pace offense goin too........can the ducks keep up?


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 10, 2011)

Here comes Auburn back down the field. Looks like the offensives are waking up!!!!!!


----------



## ToroAzul (Jan 10, 2011)

Any edge in speed has been negated by the field conditions. Seriously why is the turf in such bad shape?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 10, 2011)

What's up with the footing problem with both teams?


----------



## HermanMerman (Jan 10, 2011)

ToroAzul said:


> Any edge in speed has been negated by the field conditions. Seriously why is the turf in such bad shape?



They claimed earlier that it was grown in Oregon. It is awful hard to ship sod that far and keep it healthy.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 10, 2011)

That was terrible!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 10, 2011)

WOW Auburn can't muscle it in , then Cam can't throw a 3 yard pass


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 10, 2011)

Come on Man!  NO GOOD!!! 

Roll Ducks Roll!!!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 10, 2011)

HermanMerman said:


> They claimed earlier that it was grown in Oregon. It is awful hard to ship sod that far and keep it healthy.



You mean Oregon has its own SOD to play on obviously another millon dollar advantage from Nike


----------



## ACguy (Jan 10, 2011)

Ouch 2nd and goal on the 2 yard line and you don't let your best player run it all 3 times  .


----------



## ToroAzul (Jan 10, 2011)

Safety!


----------



## gin house (Jan 10, 2011)

man, a safety?  ducks better get some points quick, after halftime auburn will turn it up, dont know that the ducks can last.


----------



## redman17 (Jan 10, 2011)

someone must have greased the field, everyone's slipping


----------



## ToroAzul (Jan 10, 2011)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> You mean Oregon has its own SOD to play on obviously another millon dollar advantage from Nike



Makes you wonder if one team was supplied with the proper cleats for less than ideal conditions.


----------



## 00Beau (Jan 10, 2011)

Did yall just read CheezDips lips, he told that guy to get the unmarked bills, safetys pay $50,000.00


----------



## EJC (Jan 10, 2011)

16-11 Auburn? Wow!


----------



## Resica (Jan 10, 2011)

Wide open on that one!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 10, 2011)

16 - 11 Barn


----------



## weagle (Jan 10, 2011)

costly penalty on the kick return.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 10, 2011)

Seems Auburn has slown down this Duck attack.


----------



## weagle (Jan 10, 2011)

Hard to believe both teams slipping around that much. 

Weagle


----------



## redman17 (Jan 10, 2011)

who ever wins in the end Oregon has the hotter cheerleaders


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 10, 2011)

redman17 said:


> who ever wins in the end Oregon has the hotter cheerleaders



Can't say I disagree...


----------



## ACguy (Jan 10, 2011)

Auburn should have taken that time out faster. Oregon was going to run  the clock down.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 10, 2011)

00Beau said:


> Did yall just read CheezDips lips, he told that guy to get the unmarked bills, safetys pay $50,000.00



I'm pretty sure he said $100,000


----------



## ToroAzul (Jan 10, 2011)

redman17 said:


> who ever wins in the end Oregon has the hotter cheerleaders



Dunno, but they do have the better uniforms.


----------



## jigman (Jan 10, 2011)

a knee to the face dirty football by Auburn again   come on man !!!!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 10, 2011)

1/2 way there Ducks!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 10, 2011)

Man I think these offensives are going to be wide open the 2nd half


----------



## 00Beau (Jan 10, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I'm pretty sure he said $100,000


----------



## gin house (Jan 10, 2011)

oregon is wearing down on both sides of the ball, uh oh.   am i the only one that gets sick of seeing trooper taylor bounce around on the sidelines like a member of the vintage run d mc??   chizick is a class act but the dillweed coach bouncin around makes em all look stupiud. lol     pants on the groun, pants on the ground, lookin like a fool with ya pants on the ground...... seen that again somewhere the other day,  taylor comes to my mind when i hear it. lol


----------



## 00Beau (Jan 10, 2011)

redman17 said:


> who ever wins in the end Oregon has the hotter cheerleaders



You ain`t lying!!!!!!! WOW!!!!


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 10, 2011)

gin house said:


> oregon is wearing down on both sides of the ball, uh oh.



Yeah...they're looking a little winded....they're offense has to get going or this is going to be a long 2nd half.  Gotta get the run going and that will open the passing game up.


----------



## redman17 (Jan 10, 2011)

ToroAzul said:


> Dunno, but they do have the better uniforms.



no a pretty auburn girl is an oxymoron :


----------



## weagle (Jan 10, 2011)

Looks like we are controlling the line on both sides.  Gotta stay smart and play our assignments in the secondary.  

Weagle


----------



## hotdawg (Jan 10, 2011)

redman17 said:


> who ever wins in the end Oregon has the hotter cheerleaders



i have to aree with you also.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 10, 2011)

redman17 said:


> who ever wins in the end Oregon has the hotter cheerleaders



HOT !!


----------



## maker4life (Jan 10, 2011)

gin house said:


> oregon is wearing down on both sides of the ball, uh oh.   am i the only one that gets sick of seeing trooper taylor bounce around on the sidelines like a member of the vintage run d mc??   chizick is a class act but the dillweed coach bouncin around makes em all look stupiud. lol     pants on the groun, pants on the ground, lookin like a fool with ya pants on the ground...... seen that again somewhere the other day,  taylor comes to my mind when i hear it. lol



I totaly agree . The guy acts like a complete idiot out there .


----------



## 00Beau (Jan 10, 2011)

I really thought Aubum would of run away with this one by halftime, I don`t think the Ducks can hang with them in second half as much as I would like for them too!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 10, 2011)

00Beau said:


> I really thought Aubum would of run away with this one by halftime, I don`t think the Ducks can hang with them in second half as much as I would like for them too!!!!



Is that a grandbaby in your avatar?


----------



## 00Beau (Jan 10, 2011)

maker4life said:


> I totaly agree . The guy acts like a complete idiot out there .



The first thing he would do if I was CheeZdip, make him wear his hat correctly!!! He is a thug!!!


----------



## Blue Iron (Jan 10, 2011)

redman17 said:


> who ever wins in the end Oregon has the hotter cheerleaders


 

WAY hotter. The Barn's cheerleaders look like Waffle House waitresses.


----------



## 00Beau (Jan 10, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Is that a grandbaby in your avatar?



No, my wife keeps her, she is 8 months old and her dad was killed in a car wreck on Hwy. 53 Dec. 20th. right outside Winder,  But she might as well be, we love her like she was ours!!! He was a Huge Gator Fan!!! That was her Christmas Present!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 10, 2011)

Did anyone else notice that the Or-e-gun, cheerleaders were awful good lookin?


----------



## hotdawg (Jan 10, 2011)

Blue Iron said:


> WAY hotter. The Barn's cheerleaders look like Waffle House waitresses.



they spent all their money on football players, that didnt leave much for cheerleaders.


----------



## General Lee (Jan 10, 2011)

Blue Iron said:


> WAY hotter. The Barn's cheerleaders look like Waffle House waitresses.


----------



## Blue Iron (Jan 10, 2011)

hotdawg said:


> they spent all their money on football players, that didnt leave much for cheerleaders.


 

Scattered, smothered, covered baby!


----------



## weagle (Jan 10, 2011)

We need to come out and score.  A wounded duck is dangerous... Ok that just cracks me up.

Weagle


----------



## General Lee (Jan 10, 2011)

Wel atleast I had a Aug-6 Ore-1 on our board and I'm $450 richer.............


----------



## 00Beau (Jan 10, 2011)

hotdawg said:


> they spent all their money on football players, that didnt leave much for cheerleaders.


----------



## tcward (Jan 10, 2011)

hotdawg said:


> they spent all their money on football players, that didnt leave much for cheerleaders.



Ain't that the truth! GO DUCKS! SOCKS AND ALL!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 10, 2011)

00Beau said:


> No, my wife keeps her, she is 8 months old and her dad was killed in a car wreck on Hwy. 53 Dec. 20th. right outside Winder,  But she might as well be, we love her like she was ours!!! He was a Huge Gator Fan!!! That was her Christmas Present!!!



She is a cutie!


----------



## BREW4414 (Jan 10, 2011)

MCBUCK said:


> Did anyone else notice that the Or-e-gun, cheerleaders were awful good lookin?



Yeah I did


----------



## Marks500 (Jan 10, 2011)

hotdawg said:


> they spent all their money on football players, that didnt leave much for cheerleaders.



I love it!


----------



## weagle (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice drive.  Hate to settle for 3 though.  

weagle


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 10, 2011)

19 - 11 Barn


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 10, 2011)

Ol Fairley at it again!


----------



## DSGB (Jan 10, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Ol Fairley at it again!



He just plays with intensity.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 10, 2011)

My gosh,,,  could the bcs give the barn* any easier of a team to play...  PAC 10 joke.


----------



## weagle (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice stop Tigers.  Time to put the hammer down.\

Weagle


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 10, 2011)

DSGB said:


> He just plays with intensity.



I wasn't gonna say "dirty"...


----------



## weagle (Jan 10, 2011)

ouch.  Missed a sure 6 right there.  Still worried about that wounded duck and all.

Weagle


----------



## ToroAzul (Jan 10, 2011)

At this point Oregon can only move the ball from the flats.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 10, 2011)

Auburn just got out coached on that fake


----------



## weagle (Jan 10, 2011)

big time play by oregon right there


----------



## ACguy (Jan 10, 2011)

Auburn is getting out coached badly on special teams.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 10, 2011)

WOW AUburn returns the goalline stand!!!!!!!


----------



## weagle (Jan 10, 2011)

not sure what oregon was thinking there.  Only trick plays and misdirection are going to go against our D.


----------



## weagle (Jan 10, 2011)

a 10 minute 99 yard drive would not hurt my feelings.

Weagle


----------



## gin house (Jan 10, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> I wasn't gonna say "dirty"...



  you shouldnt have a problem sayin it, he is a dirty player,  maybe he will get a taste of his own medicine.  theres been a ton of dirty plays in this game and very few flags on it....wonder how much that costed?


----------



## weagle (Jan 10, 2011)

What's dirty is the way our true freshman Dyer is running all over them


----------



## weagle (Jan 10, 2011)

Time to bite down:


----------



## weagle (Jan 10, 2011)

playing on roller skates.  field is terrible


----------



## gin house (Jan 10, 2011)

weagle said:


> What's dirty is the way our true freshman Dyer is running all over them



  hes runnin all over em, theyre gased.  oregons speed on defense isnt a factor and their small size is gonna kill em with auburn running the ball.  gotta love that auburn o line, seen how many plays one of the four is just standing there with nobody to block?  oregon might get around em every now and then but they aint goin thru em.   thats a super o line, thats the backbone, oregon has little chance.


----------



## hotdawg (Jan 10, 2011)

gin house said:


> you shouldnt have a problem sayin it, he is a dirty player,  maybe he will get a taste of his own medicine.  theres been a ton of dirty plays in this game and very few flags on it....wonder how much that costed?




it looked like fairly may have just got away with another facemask


----------



## weagle (Jan 10, 2011)

Better bring your man game against Fairly.  He ain't running for miss congeniality   snatched that guy down so hard by his shouders I thought he face masked him too when I saw it full speed.


----------



## Blue Iron (Jan 10, 2011)

weagle said:


> What's dirty is the way our true freshman Dyer is running all over them


 

Are you watching the same game I am?! Knee to the face, slamming James' head down, then the blatant facemask that went uncalled. auburn is by far the dirtiest team in the nation, it's really sad that you would defend them.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 10, 2011)

weagle said:


> playing on roller skates.  field is terrible



I can't believe the freaking NC game is on a field as horrible as this. They've got that stupid take the sod outdoor system, what a joke the new artificial turf is so good why would you have this crappy turf to play on?????


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 10, 2011)

Blue Iron said:


> Are you watching the same game I am?! Knee to the face, slamming James' head down, then the blatant facemask that went uncalled. auburn is by far the dirtiest team in the nation, it's really sad that you would defend them.



What a loser thing to say it ain't about being nice it's about playing for all the marbles


----------



## ToroAzul (Jan 10, 2011)

Lotta time left for each team, I'm moving to the bedroom to finish the game.  Night boys.


----------



## ACguy (Jan 10, 2011)

Blue Iron said:


> Are you watching the same game I am?! Knee to the face, slamming James' head down, then the blatant facemask that went uncalled. auburn is by far the dirtiest team in the nation, it's really sad that you would defend them.



I don't think he had the face mask on that play. In the replay it look like he had ahold of the shoulder pads.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 10, 2011)

oh well,  bout time to get drunk


----------



## gin house (Jan 10, 2011)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> What a loser thing to say it ain't about being nice it's about playing for all the marbles



this might be the loser thing to say.  auburn is the better team but its true, they hold on every play, never called, other team holds its called.  fairley has done this every game all year, nothin new, hes dirty.  late hits, not called.  auburn has gotten away with it all year, how? i dont know but if you have tivo you can call it on every play.  having said that auburn does have some playmakers that do their job and it shows.   i might be wrong in saying this, if i am its my opinion, yall have your own but i wouldnt doubt the dirty play isnt coached, probably that thug taylor, what else would he be good for  open your eyes, its easy to see.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 10, 2011)

F U M B L E  uh oh


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 10, 2011)

HEY you show me a good loser and I'll show you a loser


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 10, 2011)

WOW Auburn should've called time out to set the defense


----------



## ACguy (Jan 10, 2011)

This is not looking good for Auburn .


----------



## weagle (Jan 10, 2011)

Like I said.  Man Game.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 10, 2011)

ACguy said:


> This is not looking good for Auburn .




Do Not Worry..

NCAA will not let them lose


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 10, 2011)

2:33 to go its time for Cam to show why he got the Heisman


----------



## ACguy (Jan 10, 2011)

Newton is costing Auburn this game. He needs to step up now.


----------



## Blue Iron (Jan 10, 2011)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> What a loser thing to say it ain't about being nice it's about playing for all the marbles


 

It's about playing clean.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Jan 10, 2011)

Dyer aint down war eagle


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 10, 2011)

WOW if I think GOD wants Auburn to win with that play


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Jan 11, 2011)

Of course he does


----------



## Resica (Jan 11, 2011)

Good game!


----------



## Blue Iron (Jan 11, 2011)

weagle said:


> Like I said. Man Game.


 
I'm not talked physical "weagle" I'm talking ILLEGAL. It's pitiful. I was hoping Chiz was going to put a stop to it but it's as bad as ever.


----------



## gin house (Jan 11, 2011)

theres your ballgame. lol   quakers couldnt quite pull it out.  they did do better than i thought they would.   if the ducks could pull it out i could rag the barners for a while, if auburn wins i get to rag madsnooker and the other weak confrence fans about how the sec is the best........ i win either way. lol


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow heck of a ballgame


----------



## Resica (Jan 11, 2011)

That one was worth watching.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 11, 2011)

Blue Iron said:


> I'm not talked physical "weagle" I'm talking ILLEGAL. It's pitiful. I was hoping Chiz was going to put a stop to it but it's as bad as ever.



STOP whinning


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 11, 2011)

Good ballgame, shocking that the points were so low. I never would have thought that going into this game


----------



## K80 (Jan 11, 2011)

Good game.


----------



## ACguy (Jan 11, 2011)

The PAC 10 is now 1-2 in the BCS championships game and the SEC is 7-0.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 11, 2011)

I guess the SEC championship game should be the NC game


----------



## Minner (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow, what a game! 

Congrats AU fans!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jan 11, 2011)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Good ballgame, shocking that the points were so low. I never would have thought that going into this game



That awful field had a lot to do with the low scoring. But it was awful for both sides.


----------



## sandhillmike (Jan 11, 2011)

Can't wait to hear how JJ spins this one, 5 in row. Congrats to the Barners.


----------



## weagle (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow.  Going to take a while to come down off that.

National Champions
SEC Champs
State Champs

Undefeated!

WAR EAGLE!!!

Weagle


----------



## hotdawg (Jan 11, 2011)

very good game!


----------



## Blue Iron (Jan 11, 2011)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> STOP whinning


 
You're a "Black Bear" fan? Irrelevant.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 11, 2011)

Well...I was hoping it would go the other way...can't say it wasn't a great game.

Sporting the troop for the month.  Congrats on a great season.


----------



## gin house (Jan 11, 2011)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> I guess the SEC championship game should be the NC game



  i dont know about all that  i dont want to recall that one right now, you cause a relaps   i thought auburn would win by 14-21, oregon too small, first half good, second half ran over, they hung in there till the end, good game both teams.   i think we just saw the best team west of the mississippi river( i guess you could include ole miss in it tooGHH) lose to the sec.


----------



## boothy (Jan 11, 2011)

WDE!!  Heck of a Game!


----------



## gin house (Jan 11, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Well...I was hoping it would go the other way...can't say it wasn't a great game.
> 
> Sporting the troop for the month.  Congrats on a great season.



eeeeww....whats with the avitar?  you had to have lost an avitar bet  he a dillweed


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jan 11, 2011)

*Au wins*

Whiners and temporary duck fan go away

BCS CHAMPS


----------



## weagle (Jan 11, 2011)

Congrats to the Ducks on an awesome effort too.  There was no quit in that crew and they were playing to win til the end.  

Weagle


----------



## gin house (Jan 11, 2011)

yellowduckdog said:


> Whiners and temporary duck fan go away
> 
> BCS CHAMPS



whats it worth to ya?  quack, quack


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 11, 2011)

gin house said:


> eeeeww....whats with the avitar?  you had to have lost an avitar bet  he a dillweed



I figured he'd be the best model I'd find on that sideline  If I gotta sport it for the month...better to find someone we can all look up to.

How's his son doing anyways?


----------



## Hut2 (Jan 11, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Well...I was hoping it would go the other way...can't say it wasn't a great game.
> 
> Sporting the troop for the month.  Congrats on a great season.



Just stay off for the whole month so, we won't have to see your avatar!


----------



## gin house (Jan 11, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> I figured he'd be the best model I'd find on that sideline  If I gotta sport it for the month...better to find someone we can all look up to.
> 
> How's his son doing anyways?



  are you serious or are you under the influence????  id rather have to sport a pic of chizick on the john that put that moron as my avitar.  i feel for ya


----------



## gin house (Jan 11, 2011)

Hut2 said:


> Just stay off for the whole month so, we won't have to see your avatar!



 for real, id rather hear lanier gloat about the NC than see that avitar   i know hes gonna be jacked up for a while...hey lanier, hows the party in AZ?   congrats on the win, i still hate auburn


----------



## weagle (Jan 11, 2011)

gin house said:


> i still hate auburn



Then our work is done here 

Weagle


----------



## gin house (Jan 11, 2011)

bedtime.......congrats to the barner fans on a great season, making fools of us(twice) and winning the sec yet another NC.  get ready for next year, them gamecocks are meaner than a duck,  i hear were buyin a good player ourselves. lol    na, congrats to yall.  im out.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 11, 2011)

gin house said:


> are you serious or are you under the influence????  id rather have to sport a pic of chizick on the john that put that moron as my avitar.  i feel for ya



Totally sober and yes...just kiddin.

In the avatar bet, I was told that nobody wanted to take me up on it since I wasn't a "usual poster" in the sports forum.  Now y'all are telling me to stay away?  My avatar is working


----------



## weagle (Jan 11, 2011)

Chip Kelly is a class guy and a heck of a coach.  Any program would happy to have that guy as head coach.  

Weagle


----------



## Marks500 (Jan 11, 2011)

Who won?


----------



## stravis (Jan 11, 2011)

War eagle!!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 11, 2011)

I watched the ESPN scoreboard updates.  Sounds like a great one to have seen on free OTA TV.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 11, 2011)

Congrats to the Barners! The best National Championship that money can buy.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 12, 2011)

It was fun coming back and reading this thread.  I do agree with you guys.  Our defense sucks.    LOL


----------

